# Hey guys? ChukW is at it again - this time with a resin 1/48 Ju-388 ;)



## BikerBabe (Jan 5, 2012)

Link is under the pic.
Oooooooh am I looking forward to yet another highly entertaining, educating and fun masterly build! 
*rubs hands*    








AeroScale :: Ju 388- Planet Models 1/48 Resin

And for those of you who haven't yet seen ChukW's masterly build of his 1/48 Me-410 A1 Promodeler, here's the link:

http://www.aeroscale.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=SquawkBox&file=index&req=viewtopic&topic_id=136015#1134358


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2012)

Great news! I've been using Chuck's 410 build as a reference for mine (although I could do without the cartoons). He's a real master and I look forward to this build.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 5, 2012)

I need to progress a LOT further.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 5, 2012)

ALRIGHT!!! I loved his 410! Put mine to shame. Plus the graphics are coool!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 5, 2012)

Has been at this one for a year already, just a bit longer than my 410.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 5, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Hotntot (Jan 5, 2012)

Think I'll learn base jumping or something to up the anti.


----------

